# E60 vs E39



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

:drink: I had to dig up my photo archives for this one + 15 minutes on Photoshop.

:grouphug:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

While E60 definitely looks "newer", I'll take E39, thank you.

Nice work finding similar angles! :thumbup:


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

While I can't say I'm a big fan of the E60, the E39 just looks old.

Flame suit on :flame:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Easy choice when seen side by side.

I'd like to see the same but E60 vs E34.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Very nice roots....good work on the side by side pics
Like others said, E60 looks newer. But thats it 
I still prefer the design of the E39:thumbup:


----------



## justcor (Apr 6, 2003)

E60... The e39 is looking old. IMHO.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Great job digging up all of those photos. The e39 without one ounce of doubt. It occurred to me that the e60 looks like its still a prototype mule convered in camoflage cladding.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

While I love the looks of the E39, I do agree w/ Cory that the E39 is OLD especially next to the new E60.

Not taking anything away from the E39, and I will probaly be the last person on this board 30 yrs from now hanging onto my E39. But E60 will own the 5 series world (kindda like what E39 did to E34. The E34 a beautiful car in itself).

We will definitely get the new E60 V8 next year. It is the latest and the greatest.:thumbup: 

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## justcor (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice banner Bee.... ya copycat :tsk:


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

beewang said:


> *While I love the looks of the E39, I do agree w/ Cory that the E39 is OLD especially next to the new E60.
> 
> beewang:bigpimp: *


feh. E39 all the freakin way. I just put another400 miles on mine and I can safely say I'll get an E65 before I get this Pontiac wannabe monstrosity. At least the E65 still _looks_ like a BMW. :tsk:


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

I just bought an E39 after deciding that the deals were too good to pass up, it will be a classic BMW for a long time, the E60 is interesting but not compelling (to me) and its price will be right up there for a while. I'm sure the E60 will grow on me but I like the word 'classic' rather than 'old'.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Here is a table of specs.*

I still think the e60 looks tall...kinda like a Jetta. The E39 still looks fantastic! I threw this table together from a brochure I got in the mail on the E60. Interesting stuff on the tires and wheels.

Chris 


 *Specifications*  &nbsp  *525i*  *530i*  *545iA* *545i6*  _*Engine*_   Liter/type  &nbsp  2.5/I6  3.0/I6  4.4/V8  4.4/V8 Bore/stroke  inch  3.31x2.95  3.31x3.53  3.50x3.15  3.50x3.15  Output/rpm  hp  184/6000  225/4900  325/6100  325/6100  Torque/rpm  lbft  175/3500  214/3500  330/3600  330/3600  Comp. ratio  :1  10.5  10.2  10.5  10.5  _*Tires and Wheels*_   Tire Dimensions  std  225/55R-16  225/50R-17  225/50R-17  245/40R-18 front : 275/35R-18 rear Wheel Dimensions  std  16x7.0  17x7.5  17x7.5  18x8.0 front : 18x9.0 rear  *Brakes*   Front (dia x thick)  inch  12.2x0.94  12.8x1.18  13.7x1.18  13.7x1.18  Rear (dia x thick)  inch  12.6x0.79 12.6x0.79  13.6x0.94  13.6x0.94


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeeeeesh! I've stated before that I like the E60, and I stand by that. But from the front, the E39 is clearly a better-looking car. I don't mind the eyebrows so much; it's the kidney grilles. The E60 grilles look absolutely comical, like something a clown might make out of a balloon for a little kid at the circus. Maybe the photographer was using a fisheye lens, or there was some other distortion in the photo, but it's seriously ugly next to the E39.

From other angles, I think the E60 looks fine. If I was asked to pick one today, I would actually pick the E39...but I would not be unhappy to drive away in an E60 either.


----------



## justcor (Apr 6, 2003)

The bottom line here is most guys and gals want to think what they buy is the best and everything else is crap. Change is good. To most people outside the BMW world my M5 looks several years old. Face it boys and girls the e60 is here get behind it.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *Yeeeeesh! I've stated before that I like the E60, and I stand by that. But from the front, the E39 is clearly a better-looking car. I don't mind the eyebrows so much; it's the kidney grilles. The E60 grilles look absolutely comical, like something a clown might make out of a balloon for a little kid at the circus. Maybe the photographer was using a fisheye lens, or there was some other distortion in the photo, but it's seriously ugly next to the E39.
> 
> From other angles, I think the E60 looks fine. If I was asked to pick one today, I would actually pick the E39...but I would not be unhappy to drive away in an E60 either. *


Yeah one of the things that really annoys me about the e60 is the way the front of the hood follows the lines of kidneys-- it just looks stupid and clown-like as you said.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

justcor said:


> *The bottom line here is most guys and gals want to think what they buy is the best and everything else is crap. Change is good. To most people outside the BMW world my M5 looks several years old. Face it boys and girls the e60 is here get behind it. *


I understand your point -- and some people might be guilty of this-- but I think many of us fully admit when something is better/looks better etc..
-Many of us who deride the e60 don't even have a 5-series-- so its not like we're defending what we own. I have a 325i for example-- I lust after your M5 (and would love to have even a 530) -- but the e60 gets me about as excited as a Toyota Camry.
-There are plenty of other redesigns that I think are great (unfortunatley, none from BMW that i can point to)
-In the past, I've generally thought new BMW models looked better than the ones they replaced--even when the change was pretty radical (like from the e28 to the e34). I'm sure others share this view.
-There are plenty of other new car models out there that I think look good:
-G35, Nissan Z, Audi A8, A4, Phaeton, Jaguar XJ, Ford Mustang Concept, Mercedes E class, etc.
I don't own these cars, and they came out after I bought mine-- I admit that they look good.

Atleast these BMW redesigns will save me money--I won't feel tempted to replace my car with any new BMW for a long time. Although, I'm sad that I no longer have a reasonable "dream car" to look forward to in the future. I'd always imagined getting a new 5 series one day, and now I no longer want one. I still enjoy the sight of most current and older BMWs, and never tire of them- whereas I'm already sick of seeing the e60 and e65.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

robg said:


> I still enjoy the sight of most current and older BMWs, and never tire of them- whereas I'm already sick of seeing the e60 and e65. [/B]


I couldn't have said it better myself :thumbup: :thumbup:

Although I said above that the E39 looks old next to the E60, that doesn't mean that it isn't a classic BMW design


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

robg said:


> *At least these BMW redesigns will save me money--I won't feel tempted to replace my car with any new BMW for a long time. Although, I'm sad that I no longer have a reasonable "dream car" to look forward to in the future. I'd always imagined getting a new 5 series one day, and now I no longer want one.... I'm already sick of seeing the e60 and e65. *


Yes, this is my sentiment too. But why do they try so hard to convince us that what we are objecting to is just the "newness" of the design? Taste can--and should--be disputed (even in automobiles). And one of these days the e60/e65 design will be more widely acknowledged for what it, in fact, is--the handiwork of the "aesthetically challenged."


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

alpinewhite325i said:


> *I couldn't have said it better myself :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Although I said above that the E39 looks old next to the E60, that doesn't mean that it isn't a classic BMW design *


Explain what you mean by "looks old" if you can. Many people like to use that phrase along with "looks tired" but I am not sure I quite grasp what they are trying to convey.

Yes, next to a '57 Chevy, the Chevy will look "old" or "classic" (they seem interchangeable to me) but I am not sure how it applies from E60 to E39.

Chris


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

In all honesty, I've never been that big a fan of the E39's design; from the get go, it looked a little to melting-bar-of-soap for me, and I never liked the way that the kidneys integrated into the hood (I think the E46 does this much better). Especially after the E28 and E34, which rank as two of my favorite car designs, period, the E39 left me a bit cold. 

OTOH, I liked the E46 immediately, and thought it was a worthwhile improvement over the E36 (which, to my eyes, only looks good in fat-tired M guise). 

While I think the E60 has fewer blatantly ugly details than the E65, I like the E39 a lot more. The interior, especially, of the E60 is a vast step in the wrong direction. Seeing the E60, after the E65 and Z4, has convinced me that until Bangle goes away I won't be buying a new BMW, either, unless I get one of the last E46s.


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

JST said:


> * Seeing the E60, after the E65 and Z4, has convinced me that until Bangle goes away I won't be buying a new BMW, either, unless I get one of the last E46s. *


Unfortunately, not buying any BMW for awhile is probably the only way to get rid of Bangle. Petitions won't do it--lost sales will.


----------

